
Ask HN: Would you be comfortable with being employed by an intelligent computer? - timothybone
All other things being equal.
======
wmf
Sure, it might be less evil than some bosses I've had.

------
oblib
As long as the check clears I suppose so.

------
sharemywin
I'd much rather own stock in it.

